# Vivariums that Inspire



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,

There was a similar thread to this one several years ago, but many of the pictures and links are dead, so I thought it might be apropriate to create a new one.

It can be very easy to visit the site and miss some great vivariums that may be a bit older or that just haven't been updated for a while, so I thought it might be a good idea to create a thread where we list up to 3 vivariums that may be inspiring, particularly beautiful, or unique. These don’t necessarily have to contain dart frogs (we can find inspiration anywhere,) but it certainly wouldn’t hurt to have ideas that are directly transferable. Perhaps a gallery of excellent or memorable vivariums would give newcomers direction when they come to the site looking for inspiration. I would like to keep this thread simple and accessible, so I would like to suggest a few rules:

1: Try to limit posts to contributions only, please. Comments can be great, but I think that the setups will likely speak for themselves. 

2: Start by naming the person responsible for the vivarium (name or alias) and the size of the setup.

3: Post 1 image of the vivarium

4: If you are able, add a link to the build journal or forum thread below the picture. If you don't have one of these, it's fine to leave it blank.

Otherwise, that should be it.


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

Grimm: 150 gallons








http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/65988-peninsula.html

Flyingsquirrel: 29 gallons








http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...m-build-post-i-go-details-very-pic-heavy.html

hydrophyte: 30 gallons








http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/90302-less-more-epiphyte-branch.html


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

JDowns - 225 gallons









Raf - 245 gallons








pics my new constructed vivarium

revolution292004 - 67 gallons








revolutions 36x18x24 exo terra update


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Erik's storm viv, (for obvious reasons if you know me)





And here are some vids of some already listed in the thread and Energy's big viv.

Raf's very large and very popular viv which I think is especially notable for its true to life look/feel...





Energy's huge stingray/dart viv...





And Here is Grimm's Peninsula viv, another very poplular viv on the forums and IMO this guy is one of the best at doing interesting somewhat atypical layouts.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

My all time favorite is Revolutions exo-terra build. I'll post a different pic than above.










I love the wooden hill stream build:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-new-wooden-hill-stream-tank-constr-jrnl.html










I also really like Joshsdragonz large 3 in 1 build
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...0-gallon-viv-build-plus-two-20-gal-verts.html


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Definitely a unique approach - very aesthetically pleasing. Great job!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

There are so many... These two to start with:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've always loved this viv:


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice thread, there are so many nice display tanks, but many are buried and rarely resurface. The following link contains a couple threads about this subject, I'm inserting it here to keep the admired tanks of the past in the loop. Some of the photos have been removed, as you mentioned.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/41217-our-favorite-vivariums.html


Mike


----------



## stickingtotincs (Oct 8, 2013)

Very nice work by all! I am new and inspired


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

would be nice to somehow combine all the viv pics posts together and make it like a sticky. would give people ideas on their vivs. I know I would look at it several times.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

pa.walt said:


> would be nice to somehow combine all the viv pics posts together and make it like a sticky. would give people ideas on their vivs. I know I would look at it several times.


I agree with you. Sometimes we can see vivs ugly and poorly suited for frogs. Threads like these can be helpful - not only for newbies!


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

That was the intention of this thread. To that end, I would suggest that we keep comments to a minimum (though I appreciate the support) in favor of posting actual vivariums. If there is an older thread with good posts, why not post your favorites from that group? This way, the thread is more visual and directly informative. 

Andreas Ruppert: 89 Gallons








2011 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #173

Luidi de Souza Doim: 60 Gallons








2011 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #382

Luidi de Souza Doim: 114 Gallons








2012 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #355


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 4, 2006)

Let's try this again...

Andreas Ruppert: 89 Gallons










2011 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #173

Luidi de Souza Doim: 60 Gallons










2011 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #382

Luidi de Souza Doim: 114 Gallons










2012 AGA Aquascaping Contest - Entry #355


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow. Those are absolutely stunning...


----------



## LoganR (Oct 25, 2013)

So much inspiration, it's hard to know where to begin. Thank you.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Three others inspirational pics (IMO):


----------



## DanConnor (Apr 12, 2009)

Spirit-of-Jungle 185











http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...ludarium-360-z-185-gal-40-x-40-x-28-a-16.html


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Anyone know where to find that thread on that giant desktop background L shaped terrarium?


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Jeff R said:


> Anyone know where to find that thread on that giant desktop background L shaped terrarium?


Do you mean this one?
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86056-my-large-mixed-viv-thread.html


----------

